# CNN furry coverage...



## Ramjet (Nov 11, 2018)

Next Sunday CNN's Lisa Ling will have an episode dedicated to the furry community titled Furry Nation...





www.ajc.com: CNN’s ‘This is Life With Lisa Ling’ season 5 tackles MS13, screen addiction, gender identity, “furries”

I actually like her program, and find she gets right into the story, all the while leaving the bias up to the viewer...

Actually looking forward to watching this...


----------



## Miseix (Nov 11, 2018)

Well, at least we will go out in style,


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 11, 2018)

Miseix said:


> Well, at least we will go out in style,




The normies know, shut it down!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 11, 2018)

Huh. What do ya know?
We survived buzzfeed, who says we won’t survive cnn :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2018)

I already feel depressed and I haven't even seen it yet. Can't wait.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh boy here we go.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

> Redacted by staff.


God when will you get banned yet? The mods on this site are awful. You told me to kill myself a few days ago and I reported it and I haven't heard squat about it since.

Also MS-13 is a gang Trump likes to bring up when talking about illegal immigrants to try to pedal his idea that all of them are killers, rapists, and drug dealers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2018)

_"Some on my team thought they were a bunch of sexual deviants. But when we started asking around, it’s actually a massive community of people for whom sex is not the reason they do it."
_


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> _"Some on my team thought they were a bunch of sexual deviants. But when we started asking around, it’s actually a massive community of people for whom sex is not the reason they do it."
> _


I'm in it for the yiff.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Oh boy here we go.


OP never mentioned politics in first post, and now there’s already politics
•_•


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 12, 2018)

These never help because it still leaves the impresson that furries run around in animal costumes 24/7 disrupting the public. Will they ever feature people who don't use fursuits?


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> OP never mentioned politics in first post, and now there’s already politics
> •_•


Actually he mentioned that it "leaves bias up to the viewer" which alludes to the complaint that CNN is normally heavily biased. Which is controversial and political in nature. Not sure how much more of a *wink wink* you need.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> These never help because it still leaves the impresson that furries run around in animal costumes 24/7 disrupting the public. Will they ever feature people who don't use fursuits?




I can image she will do interviews with actual people, hopefully


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 12, 2018)

what is furry nation...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> _"Some on my team thought they were a bunch of sexual deviants. But when we started asking around, it’s actually a massive community of people for whom sex is not the reason they do it."
> _



We'll just....Ummm...Skip your interview then


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> These never help because it still leaves the impresson that furries run around in animal costumes 24/7 disrupting the public. Will they ever feature people who don't use fursuits?



Though it would be funny if furries did run around 24/7, disrupting the public.

I think that many days, things can be be pretty boring, and this would certainly liven things up, and mischief is certainly among them.

But oddly, outside of a con, I have never seen a fursuiter out in public, well behaved, nor disruptive, and this, after 12 years of working on a university campus of 40,000+ where one should at least run across a few furries.

I tend to think these documentaries make it look like all furs have the luxury of being able to afford the more expensive aspects of the hobby, when many are just scraping by. I'd be curious to see a doc that looked at the socio-economic make-up and factors of the furry fandom, and the role that plays.

On a side note: I have noted that very, very few furries seem to live in urban areas. In fact, around here, between Baltimore and DC, with a combined population of well over 1,000,000 I haven't found a single meet, or hardly a single fur that lives within the city limits of either city...and such seems to be the case, in the NE, generally. Furries seem to be highly suburban, and even rural; it's been all but impossible, to find any meets in DC or Baltimore...in fact, I have found no meets, in either place, via Telegram, Twitter, and what not. Always a long ways out. So that, not having a car, and using mass transit, I don't see any furries, as they don't tend to meet anywhere close enough to get to. I'd like to see a documentary look at how furries are distributed, geographically, because I am always amazed, say, at the lack of furs in places like NYC, given its vast population. A bit off topic, but questions I have wondered about.


----------



## tigerjieer (Nov 12, 2018)

_The majority of people who profess to be ‘furries” suffer from extreme social anxiety.
_
My enthusiasm immediately drops.


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2018)

tigerjieer said:


> _The majority of people who profess to be ‘furries” suffer from extreme social anxiety.
> _
> My enthusiasm immediately drops.



Huh, that's odd! I tend to be quite the outgoing extrovert, who both likes to listen to other peoples 'stories, interact, and gab, and find common ground with almost anyone. I may get anxious about $ or other things...but socially? Nope!

I'm an intellectual Pinkie Pie, in that regard


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Actually he mentioned that it "leaves bias up to the viewer" which alludes to the complaint that CNN is normally heavily biased. Which is controversial and political in nature. Not sure how much more of a *wink wink* you need.


If the OP wanted to complain about CNN, they would of done so, but I doubt they’d bother to. Atleast they aren’t here only for politics. Even if they did, they would’ve used stronger wording to direct their point (Ex: “and they leave the bias to the viewer, unlike cnn” could’ve been used if they wanted to direct a message. It’s not specific enough to direct a claim about a specific news channel)

And I doubt that even is a ‘subtle’ *wink wink* All news networks and tv programmes have bias to a point, bias is everywhere, no matter if it’s a favorite sports team, or if nickelback is a good musician. 

And third, you only cut out that bit of a sentence, the thread isn’t about cnn being biased, it’s about how outsiders perceive the furry community.

Not everything is some political *nudge nudge*


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> If the OP wanted to complain about CNN, they would of done so, but I doubt they’d bother to. Atleast they aren’t here only for politics. Even if they did, they would’ve used stronger wording to direct their point (Ex: “and they leave the bias to the viewer, unlike cnn” could’ve been used if they wanted to direct a message. It’s not specific enough to direct a claim about a specific news channel)
> 
> And I doubt that even is a ‘subtle’ *wink wink* All news networks and tv programmes have bias to a point, bias is everywhere, no matter if it’s a favorite sports team, or if nickelback is a good musician.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah. That's like mentioning Fox and fake news in the same post and expecting people to not draw a connection. Then freaking out at people who dare say it seems political because "not everything is political!" If you look at this guy's post history I wouldn't put it past them putting a political *nudge nudge*. Sorry when I see CNN and bias in a post made by someone who has been vocal about not like CNN for bias, it's gonna be hard to not think it wasn't an allusion.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Yeah yeah. That's like mentioning Fox and fake news in the same post and expecting people to not draw a connection. Then freaking out at people who dare say it seems political because "not everything is political!" If you look at this guy's post history I wouldn't put it past them putting a political *nudge nudge*. Sorry when I see CNN and bias in a post made by someone who has been vocal about not like CNN for bias, it's gonna be hard to not think it wasn't an allusion.




Hi Ovi


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Yeah yeah. That's like mentioning Fox and fake news in the same post and expecting people to not draw a connection. Then freaking out at people who dare say it seems political because "not everything is political!" If you look at this guy's post history I wouldn't put it past them putting a political *nudge nudge*. Sorry when I see CNN and bias in a post made by someone who has been vocal about not like CNN for bias, it's gonna be hard to not think it wasn't an allusion.


Hi Ovi. Back for another banned account? Have fun.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hi Ovi


Smh. Is this another one of those situations where people accuse me of being someone I'm not? First everyone accused me of being Baghdaddy and now this guy? Which boogeymonster are you guys going to pull out of your hats to call me next time to disregard everything I have to say?


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hi Ovi. Back for another banned account? Have fun.


Okay I've gotten the history on the last guy I was accused of being. What is this one infamous for?


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2018)

To stay on topic...

Vice did a piece on us I think last year, but to be honest that's more of a millennial demographic targeted site (don't think theres too many that don't know what/who we are)...
NBC did a short little segment on us a while ago with this:





This will be an hour long documentary on a main stream news channel with the demographics being all across the map....

Heres hoping Lisa does us good


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> To stay on topic...
> 
> Vice did a piece on us I think last year, but to be honest that's more a millennial demographic targeted site...
> NBC did a short little segment on us a while ago with this:
> ...


Thanks bub for the accusation and walking right on by as if nothing happened. If I had a penny for everytime a far righter got pissed at a "dumb lib feminist sjw blahblahblah" for making an accusation with nothing to back up their claim, and then the far righter goes and does the same thing, I'd be a rich person indeed. Does this mean I have a right to call you a nazi for no reason just because I feel like it?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 12, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Thanks bub for the accusation and walking right on by as if nothing happened. If I had a penny for everytime a far righter got pissed at a "dumb lib feminist sjw blahblahblah" for making an accusation with nothing to back up their claim, and then the far righter goes and does the same thing, I'd be a rich person indeed. Does this mean I have a right to call you a nazi for no reason just because I feel like it?


Or maybe people are tired of alts and anons coming to turn everything into politics? 


Ramjet556 said:


> To stay on topic...
> 
> Vice did a piece on us I think last year, but to be honest that's more of a millennial demographic targeted site (don't think theres too many that don't know what/who we are)...
> NBC did a short little segment on us a while ago with this:
> ...


Haven’t seen this video yet! I’ll take a look


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Or maybe people are tired of alts and anons coming to turn everything into politics?
> 
> Haven’t seen this video yet! I’ll take a look


I'm sick of being accused of being everyone under the sun just because I don't have a thoughtful name or a picture for my profile. No one is answering my legit post because afterwards everyone deflected and called me some banned user.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 12, 2018)

All the news networks are talking about furries lately. 

The invasion is going well.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

> Redacted by staff


Well you did tell me to kill myself so there's that.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

> Redacted by staff


You know the more you say stuff like that the bigger the hole you're digging for yourself.


----------



## tigerjieer (Nov 12, 2018)

Discussion of bans and death should be taken to forum games. 



Ramjet556 said:


> To stay on topic...
> 
> Vice did a piece on us I think last year, but to be honest that's more of a millennial demographic targeted site (don't think theres too many that don't know what/who we are)...
> NBC did a short little segment on us a while ago with this:
> ...


That video always appears on my YouTube recommendations. I should take a look.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 12, 2018)

> Redacted by staff


Doesn't make it any less true


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Well you did tell me to kill myself so there's that.


Why did he say that?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> If the OP wanted to complain about CNN, they would of done so, but I doubt they’d bother to. Atleast they aren’t here only for politics. Even if they did, they would’ve used stronger wording to direct their point (Ex: “and they leave the bias to the viewer, unlike cnn” could’ve been used if they wanted to direct a message. It’s not specific enough to direct a claim about a specific news channel)
> 
> And I doubt that even is a ‘subtle’ *wink wink* All news networks and tv programmes have bias to a point, bias is everywhere, no matter if it’s a favorite sports team, or if nickelback is a good musician.
> 
> ...



Oh snap! Nicely done my deer friend


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why did he say that?


I pointed out that he can't post a private message just because someone else already leaked it.  I equated it to people posting private nudes of people just because they were already leaked online by someone else. And I was promptly told "please KYS".


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 13, 2018)

Well I'm excited to watch this


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2018)

I used to be interested in watching content like this, but they only show people with fursuits, which is a very small part of the fandom. So no thanks.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Hi Ovi. Back for another banned account? Have fun.


Wait, Ovi was banned? Why? Was it a perma or just temporary?


Fallowfox said:


> _"Some on my team thought they were a bunch of sexual deviants. But when we started asking around, it’s actually a massive community of people for whom sex is not the reason they do it."_
> [Picture]


I mean in all seriousness are people really in it just for porn and sex? I mean that stuff is nice and all but I wouldn't be here if it wasnt because I was fond of these characters above all else


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Wait, Ovi was banned? Why? Was it a perma or just temporary?
> 
> I mean in all seriousness are people really in it just for porn and sex? I mean that stuff is nice and all but I wouldn't be here if it wasnt because I was fond of these characters above all else



 :c don't make me feel like I'm the only weird one. 

Anyway, I feel like most major news outlets often write the same story about furries 'Hey guys, turns out they're not sexual deviants who dress up as animals'.
...and you know, that's sort of true, because lots of furries aren't into sexy furry stuff, but I feel that there's an unfortunate implicit negative comment in these news articles about the furries who are kinksters. Either 'they actually don't exist', or 'if they did, we'd be right to be disgusted by them'.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> :c don't make me feel like I'm the only weird one.
> 
> Anyway, I feel like most major news outlets often write the same story about furries 'Hey guys, turns out they're not sexual deviants who dress up as animals'.
> ...and you know, that's sort of true, because lots of furries aren't into sexy furry stuff, but I feel that there's an unfortunate implicit negative comment in these news articles about the furries who are kinksters. Either 'they actually don't exist', or 'if they did, we'd be right to be disgusted by them'.


Don't worry bub. I'm in it for yiff too.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Though it would be funny if furries did run around 24/7, disrupting the public.
> 
> I think that many days, things can be be pretty boring, and this would certainly liven things up, and mischief is certainly among them.
> 
> ...


I am not terribly surprised that furries come from areas that suppress anything outside of the perceive "norm" as humans need and outlet where they are going to be accepted for who they are. This also means a lot of issues can be caused by rejecting someone who is different from themselves that cause the rejected to seek people who understand and accept them regardless if the person can have positive or negative influence on the rejected.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 13, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> Thanks bub for the accusation and walking right on by as if nothing happened. If I had a penny for everytime a far righter got pissed at a "dumb lib feminist sjw blahblahblah" for making an accusation with nothing to back up their claim, and then the far righter goes and does the same thing, I'd be a rich person indeed. Does this mean I have a right to call you a nazi for no reason just because I feel like it?



#1 I honesty could give a fuck less if your Ovi, Bags,Logic nuke or whatever...


Fallowfox said:


> :c don't make me feel like I'm the only weird one.
> 
> Anyway, I feel like most major news outlets often write the same story about furries 'Hey guys, turns out they're not sexual deviants who dress up as animals'.
> ...and you know, that's sort of true, because lots of furries aren't into sexy furry stuff, but I feel that there's an unfortunate implicit negative comment in these news articles about the furries who are kinksters. Either 'they actually don't exist', or 'if they did, we'd be right to be disgusted by them'.



I getcha...

I think alot of people still have that bad taste in their mouths though from that CSI episode...Kinda started us from scratch in the public eye on the wrong foot..


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Wait, Ovi was banned? Why? Was it a perma or just temporary?


TL;DR: Shitty behaviour that not even staff could ignore from what I've heard.


----------



## Dancy (Nov 13, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> TL;DR: Shitty behaviour that not even staff could ignore from what I've heard.


_let's not shit on ovi, especially when you've been banned for your own shitty behavior, which was even worse._
_especially when you're the one who mocked him when his jewish brother was the victim of a hate crime._
_and then decided to post swatstikas at him._
_plus there is the matter of your anti-semitic shenanigans and alt-furry affiliations. _
_so don't act like his behavior was occurring in the vacuum._
_it was a reaction to what you and some of your friends, who have also been banned, did to him._

_as for the episode, this is life is a pretty non-judgemental series about the groups it covers._
_i haven't seen the episode, i think it will either be mostly positive or neutral towards furries._
_unless they stumble upon the altfurry nazifurs, lol._​


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2018)

Something that strikes me is that we furries are *allover* the web. 

Is there actually anybody out there who doesn't know what we get up to?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Something that strikes me is that we furries are *allover* the web.
> 
> Is there actually anybody out there who doesn't know what we get up to?


Well it does not help the the vocal minority tends to showcase negative stereotypes about the fandom and thus reinforce the negative stereotypes outside the fandom. Truth is most people do not know or care about the fandom as long as it does not affect themselves personally. This truth can be apply to humanity as a whole since humans tend to to indifferent to most societal differences as long as a different society does not break their own laws and invoke taboos. The other reaction is due to fear of these differences turning into hatred or worse hatred with no reason besides just being a bigot.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> #1 I honesty could give a fuck less if your Ovi, Bags,Logic nuke or whatever...
> 
> 
> I getcha...
> ...


If you could care less who I am then don't start throwing out accusations like that to throw everything I say out the door. Everyone has already moved on from my question because I had to deal with you and Yakamaru's accusations. Also you guys have a lot of cards you like to pull out to ignore anything anyone says. I'm not any of those 3 boogeymen or any secret fourth or fifth so please stop with the accusations.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _let's not shit on ovi, especially when you've been banned for your own shitty behavior, which was even worse._
> _especially when you're the one who mocked him when his jewish brother was the victim of a hate crime._
> _and then decided to post swatstikas at him._
> _plus there is the matter of your anti-semitic shenanigans and alt-furry affiliations. _
> ...


Jesus Christ. What kind of shit do they allow on this forum?


----------



## Dancy (Nov 13, 2018)

Someguy69 said:


> If you could care less who I am then don't start throwing out accusations like that to throw everything I say out the door. Everyone has already moved on from my question because I had to deal with you and Yakamaru's accusations. Also you guys have a lot of cards you like to pull out to ignore anything anyone says. I'm not any of those 3 boogeymen or any secret fourth or fifth so please stop with the accusations.


_hey, relax._
_you seem okay and i feel you._
_it's been addressed and i doubt anybody will bother you now._​


Someguy69 said:


> Jesus Christ. What kind of shit do they allow on this forum?


_being fair, things do get dealt with if they're obviously wrong and reported._
_i have more concerns about certain users than i do about the mods, tbh._​


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Something that strikes me is that we furries are *allover* the web.
> 
> Is there actually anybody out there who doesn't know what we get up to?


We have to invade every nook and cranny. OwO

Hell, the Ancient Greeks did it before us:


----------



## Donkie (Nov 13, 2018)

well this is yeet


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2018)

I am sincerely interested to watch this, and I hope it is positive and non-judgmental.  I am famous for being an optimist, after all.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 13, 2018)

People still care about what the mainstream media has to say?


----------



## Donkie (Nov 13, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I am sincerely interested to watch this, and I hope it is positive and non-judgmental.  I am famous for being an optimist, after all.



you may not like what the normies do, but mainstream and how most people view things is very important.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 13, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> People still care about what the mainstream media has to say?


I never understood those normies tbh...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 14, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> People still care about what the mainstream media has to say?




Unfortunately, yes...They do...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 14, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> I am sincerely interested to watch this, and I hope it is positive and non-judgmental.  I am famous for being an optimist, after all.




Yes me too!!

Lisa's a damn good journalist, so I have hope that this turns out decent...


----------



## Troj (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm really excited to see this episode. Learned about it from Captain Boones Leone, who has an amazing fursuit, and who'll hopefully make an appearance.

Re: the previous conversation thread, it would be nice if more coverage of furries could take a nuanced, intelligent, mature approach to sex that acknowledges the role it plays in the fandom and in people's lives while emphasizing that the fandom is much more about creativity, acceptance, self-expression, community, and the DYI spirit. Until then, I'm fine with just saying the fandom isn't about sex for the sake of simplicity and brevity. However, I prefer it when the media just avoids that third rail entirely, because "it's not about sex" still plants the word "sex" in people's minds, and makes them wonder why it needed to be said at all.

I'm not exactly ecstatic that furries are maybe going to be portrayed as all suffering from extreme social anxiety, but I figure that's better than a lot of the possible alternatives, so I'll take it.


----------



## Donkie (Nov 14, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Judging by the activity on this thread, apparently so.
> 
> Hmm.. that probably remains to be seen.


well I personally follow the rule "any publicity is good publicity" though good publicity is better
because this draws eyes the more eyes it draws and people the more normalized it becomes the less taboo it is.
which means I won't have to see so many god damn threads about "coming out as a furry" and the world will just be a happier place well atleast for me.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 14, 2018)

Donkie said:


> well I personally follow the rule "any publicity is good publicity" though good publicity is better
> because this draws eyes the more eyes it draws and people the more normalized it becomes the less taboo it is.
> which means I won't have to see so many god damn threads about "coming out as a furry" and the world will just be a happier place well atleast for me.


Sure; just so long as they present things in the right manner, than I can see how many people in the community might benefit from this exposure. If it helps (even just a few people) then it's probably worth it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2018)

I stopped caring about what people thought of furries for the most part after being in the fandom for a while,but I honestly have faith in this one. I’ve seen documentaries of furries improve over the years and I genuinely believe the media is increasingly decideding to be more kind and stmympathetic towards us. We are mostly responsible for the hole we dug ourselves in, but at least the outside world is treating us and portraying us a little nicer like we wanted for so long.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 14, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> People still care about what the mainstream media has to say?



I don't think anybody actually cares what they say about furries; those articles are just made as _fluff_. ;3

In most of the world...of course people care about the news? Places where people source their news from youtube or random facebook articles, like they do in Myanmar, have big problems because of propaganda, often propaganda that incites ethnic hatred:
www.bbc.co.uk: Nationalism driving fake news in India



Troj said:


> I'm really excited to see this episode. Learned about it from Captain Boones Leone, who has an amazing fursuit, and who'll hopefully make an appearance.
> 
> Re: the previous conversation thread, it would be nice if more coverage of furries could take a nuanced, intelligent, mature approach to sex that acknowledges the role it plays in the fandom and in people's lives while emphasizing that the fandom is much more about creativity, acceptance, self-expression, community, and the DYI spirit. Until then, I'm fine with just saying the fandom isn't about sex for the sake of simplicity and brevity. However, I prefer it when the media just avoids that third rail entirely, because "it's not about sex" still plants the word "sex" in people's minds, and makes them wonder why it needed to be said at all.
> 
> I'm not exactly ecstatic that furries are maybe going to be portrayed as all suffering from *extreme social anxiety*, but I figure that's better than a lot of the possible alternatives, so I'll take it.



Yeah, I kind of cringed at that. Perhaps furries_ are_ more likely to be social shut-ins, I've no idea, but obviously most of us aren't.


----------



## Someguy69 (Nov 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think anybody actually cares what they say about furries; those articles are just made as _fluff_. ;3
> 
> In most of the world...of course people care about the news? Places where people source their news from youtube or random facebook articles, like they do in Myanmar, have big problems because of propaganda, often propaganda that incites ethnic hatred:
> www.bbc.co.uk: Nationalism driving fake news in India
> ...


I've heard about the fake news going on over there. If I remember correctly a whole religious and ethnic group is being purged. 

Onto the last part, I think honestly furries not being socially normal for the most part is true. Never in my life have I met people with such beliefs as I have seen in the fandom in real life. I've met quite a few zoophiles in the fandom and it's really sickening. Never met anyone anywhere else that is a zoo. I know there's zoos that aren't furries but damn there is a much higher concentration in the fandom than anywhere else.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 14, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> People still care about what the mainstream media has to say?



No.  I just want to watch it


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 14, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> People still care about what the mainstream media has to say?


We need to see the progress of the invasion, duh! :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2018)

I admire you for not calling it 'covfurage', by the way.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 15, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I admire you for not calling it 'covfurage', by the way.


WHA you no like covfurage for fluffy wuffy furrwies interviews? (Gah forgive me for posting this intellectually degrading post and you are free to slap me in the face..... OH wait.....)


----------



## Kumali (Nov 16, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I admire you for not calling it 'covfurage', by the way.



I'm furious that I didn't think of that myself.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 16, 2018)

Sounds like this is going to be alot more in depth then just the usual fursuiters interview...

Furries: Inside a misunderstood culture - CNN

*Because the colorful furry costumes get the most attention in the media, it supports the perception that furries are all about costumes. But they're not.

In fact, the co-founder of the first furry convention doesn't own a costume at all.

"If you honestly believe that furry fandom is about costuming, then you've missed the point," says Rod Stansfield, perhaps better known in the community by his pen name, Rod O'Riley. "Saying furry fandom is about wearing fur suits is like saying 'Star Trek' fandom is about wearing pointy ears."*


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 16, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Sounds like this is going to be alot more in depth then just the usual fursuiters interview...
> 
> Furries: Inside a misunderstood culture - CNN
> 
> ...



Just keeps getting better


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 17, 2018)

Twitter doesn't like us too much though...
Click the link, the comments are gold


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063507089572732928


----------



## Troj (Nov 17, 2018)

Truly, furries are the milkshake that bring all the stupid, bigoted, worthless wastes of carbon to the yard.

Well, and you've got to appreciate the irony of people asking why positive vignettes and human interest pieces about furries are "necessary," while expressing gross misconceptions and vile bigotries that unequivocally prove the point.


----------



## Reiv (Nov 17, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Twitter doesn't like us too much though...
> Click the link, the comments are gold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063507089572732928


I love how people start to behave stupidly when something not as everyday like thing come up.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 17, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Twitter doesn't like us too much though...
> Click the link, the comments are gold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063507089572732928



Negative comments are what keeps me going in life. Life would be no fun without them!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Twitter doesn't like us too much though...
> Click the link, the comments are gold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063507089572732928



...I thought these kinds of bat-shit crazy comments were a problem endemic to youtube. :S

Now it's time for them to get awkward replies from my furry twitter. :3


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 18, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> ...I thought these kinds of bat-shit crazy comments were a problem endemic to youtube. :S
> 
> Now it's time for them to get awkward replies from my furry twitter. :3
> 
> View attachment 47861



Hey, rubber animal costumes can cost less than fursuits, but I don't think I'll go and point that out in the Twitter comments somehow...


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 18, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Twitter doesn't like us too much though...
> Click the link, the comments are gold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063507089572732928



Hey, I follow that guy on instagram, it's so cool seeing him on there! ;-;

The comments though....


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2018)

Yay, were all broken people apparently

...Sigh...
Shut it down!


----------



## Frijolero (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m watching it atm, really cool to see the fandom get such a positive representation


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 18, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yay, were all broken people apparently
> 
> ....Sigh...
> Shut it down!



The truth is a hard pill to swallow, bro...


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 18, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> The truth is a hard pill to swallow, bro...








I refuse to see it in the light that they were trying to portray us, as a community full of socially inept people using this as a crutch for social anxiety/depression:V

Not to say that it doesn't attract people that would fit that profile...Just saying there are alot of perfectly well adjusted happy people in this fandom as well, that would probably feel quite uncomfortable being placed in that boat...

Can we just go back to being seen as a bunch of sexual deviants?......Please?


----------



## Troj (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd wager that the venn diagram of rabid Trumpanzees and people who lost their tits over CNN doing a segment on furries is practically a circle.

The documentary was wholesome, heartwarming, empathetic, and compelling, and it was an additional treat to browse social media and see how it touched both furries and non-furries alike.

I do have qualms about their framing of the fandom mainly as a therapeutic space for people with anxiety, but compared to other narrative framing devices they could've chosen, that one is the most likely to evoke empathy and compassion in their general viewing audience, which was the goal at the end of the day.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 19, 2018)

To be fair, the rates of non-standard social attributes in this fandom are absurd. But it's more complicated than just anxiety. 

As for twitter, it's the site where people talk shit. Expecting anything positive from that site is a pipedream. 

As for Mainstream news, most news sources don't lie, but typically use story curation and use buzzwords in factual articles to manufacture public opinion, for whatever team that owns them. That isn't exclusive to mainstream media though, as breitbart and infowars will glibly demonstrate. Offbrand media can be grossly worse than the main stream, if the Daily Stormer is any indication. The best bet is to fact check shit and find two good centrist publications with high accuracy, though both will gloss over anything vaguely commumist faster than you can censor "general strike", unless said communists are taking the piss.


----------



## Troj (Nov 19, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> To be fair, the rates of non-standard social attributes in this fandom are absurd. But it's more complicated than just anxiety.



I would've loved for them to have explored how the fandom is also a haven for people who have endured prejudice, discrimination, or bullying in their lives, and how a fursona can essentially allow you to re-orient your own and/or other people's focus away onto positive or admirable qualities like kindness, creativity, assertiveness/courage, or playfulness.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 19, 2018)

Troj said:


> I would've loved for them to have explored how the fandom is also a haven for people who have endured prejudice, discrimination, or bullying in their lives, and how a fursona can essentially allow you to re-orient your own and/or other people's focus away onto positive or admirable qualities like kindness, creativity, assertiveness/courage, or playfulness.


Troj for president, 2020.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2018)

To lazy to look, someone link me the full episode.


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2018)

I missed so much drama shit on this thread alone...

Sup bitches. I'm back.


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Troj for president, 2020.


"I can't do any worse then the last guy. 

-Troj."


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> To lazy to look, someone link me the full episode.




I can't imagine this will work for long before being taken down...

Still works right now though..


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I can't imagine this will work for long before being taken down...
> 
> Still works right now though..


They already got to it


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 20, 2018)

Don't play it off FAF, click the link...
Still works for me...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> I can't imagine this will work for long before being taken down...
> 
> Still works right now though..


Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2018)

Well, they certainly didn't waste time portraying the fandom as a form of escapism for broken individuals, but not entirely inaccurate. All things considered, it actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 20, 2018)

I enjoyed it.  

But I agree that I wish it delved more into the non socially awkward furries, too.   I have problems,  but the fandom isn't  my therapy. 

And I'd also like to have seen it go into the non fursuit side more.  (But I can't complain too much about that.) 

It was wholesome and I don't feel like I wasted any time watching it.


----------



## Taku (Nov 20, 2018)

Simo said:


> Though it would be funny if furries did run around 24/7....


When i get my suit i am definitely doing at least one day where i go grocery shopping or something. Maybe for local fair or music event.


----------



## Troj (Nov 20, 2018)

Rant said:


> "I can't do any worse then the last guy.
> 
> -Troj."



"You Get What You Pay For." Troj 2020



Mr. Fox said:


> Well, they certainly didn't waste time portraying the fandom as a form of escapism for broken individuals, but not entirely inaccurate. All things considered, it actually wasn't that bad.



What I appreciated, though, is that all parties involved were deeply human, profoundly likable, and extremely skilled in their chosen areas of interest, which served to burst the "furries are all creepy, sad, developmentally-delayed losers" bubble.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lookie what I found! I despise trend setters and bandwagoners. But hey, moar exposure amirite?

Lincoln furries tell all about 'misunderstood' culture

*Woof! **pants*

www.dailymail.co.uk: US Navy woman dresses up as a giant HUSKY DOG in a homemade fursuit

Or should I say hot diggity dog, is that more appropriate?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 21, 2018)

why does the news do this ;w;


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lookie what I found! I despise trend setters and bandwagoners. But hey, moar exposure amirite?
> 
> Lincoln furries tell all about 'misunderstood' culture
> 
> ...



At least the first one has deleted their comments now.  The comments that were there yesterday were a sight to behold!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lookie what I found! I despise trend setters and bandwagoners. But hey, moar exposure amirite?
> 
> Lincoln furries tell all about 'misunderstood' culture
> 
> ...


This is perhaps the most tolerant article on the Daily Mail.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> why does the news do this ;w;


Why do work when you can just post the same malarkey everyone else is? Besides. Can't let CNN have all the furry fun.


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 21, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> This is perhaps the most tolerant article on the Daily Mail.



It does seem a little out of character for the Mail, but then she's in the military, and they tend to be one of the few groups they're usually respectful towards. 
They might have written a very different story about a furry who was LGBT+, unemployed, disabled, an academic, an immigrant etc...


----------



## Troj (Nov 21, 2018)

The Sun piggybacked on the Daily Fail article, and creepily referred to the woman as "stunning."

Stop objectifying the nice lady and her lovely homemade fursuit, normie weirdos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2018)

Troj said:


> The Sun piggybacked on the Daily Fail article, and creepily referred to the woman as "stunning."
> 
> Stop objectifying the nice lady and her lovely homemade fursuit, normie weirdos.


???

Is this meant to be a sarcastic reply? I honestly can't tell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2018)

All these people I am so jealous of. ;^;


----------



## Troj (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh, I resent the subtle insinuation on the Sun's part that it's somehow relevant or notable that the woman is physically "stunning." 

It's equal parts condescending and creepy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2018)

Well, she _*is*_ stunning tho. If anything, it shows that Furries are just people.


----------



## Troj (Nov 21, 2018)

That it does. 

Still think it was creepy and unprofessional of them to focus on her physical appearance--but, there's tabloids for you.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Nov 21, 2018)

*Ya'll the conspiracy theorists are after us*: Why is CNN normalizing Furries? 

They found our true goal: to turn into scientificaly modified chimera human/ animal hybrids! CNN is covering our satanic plan to be part of the new 0w0rld order!



.....This is real. ohmygod lol.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 21, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> *Ya'll the conspiracy theorists are after us*: Why is CNN normalizing Furries?
> 
> They found our true goal: to turn into scientificaly modified chimera human/ animal hybrids! CNN is covering our satanic plan to be part of the new 0w0rld order!
> 
> ...


How does this girl even have an audience? Aside from the complete nonsensical murder board she's trying to draw between furries and genetic research, she's just not a very good YouTuber. 

Also spoilers for Sorry To Bother You


Spoiler



Do you think she saw the ending with the equisapiens and just snapped? Like she saw the fictional horrors of animal hybrids, those actors in their horse costumes with their dongs hanging out and just thought "oh my god, what hell are the furries unleashing on us?" 

I kind of want to ask. Haha.


----------



## Troj (Nov 21, 2018)

Fuck yes, we need to normalize genetic engineering, cyborgs, and hybrids. Bring it on, baby.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> *Ya'll the conspiracy theorists are after us*: Why is CNN normalizing Furries?
> 
> They found our true goal: to turn into scientificaly modified chimera human/ animal hybrids! CNN is covering our satanic plan to be part of the new 0w0rld order!
> 
> ...


The comment section is brilliant.

I could make a couple of comments on some people there, but I will only say this: _*WALL OF TEXT WITH NO PUNCTUATIONS!*_


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2018)

The worst part of that video is that it's no less crazy than most of Youtube's opinion videos.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The worst part of that video is that it's no less crazy than most of Youtube's opinion videos.


As someone who's seen infowars and other alt-right nonsense, that video was weaksauce in terms of crazy. A certain pigeon comes to mind....


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> As someone who's seen infowars and other alt-right nonsense, that video was weaksauce in terms of crazy. A certain pigeon comes to mind....



California fire conspiracies a hit on YouTube
Currently youtube's suggestion algorithm is recommending videos to people, that blame the California wild fires on secret government lasers.


----------



## AppleButt (Nov 22, 2018)

DimskyTheOwl said:


> *Ya'll the conspiracy theorists are after us*: Why is CNN normalizing Furries?
> 
> They found our true goal: to turn into scientificaly modified chimera human/ animal hybrids! CNN is covering our satanic plan to be part of the new 0w0rld order!
> 
> ...




Honestly, after watching that, all I could think is “I’m bored out of my effing mind.” 

She could at least make it a little more entertaining and lively if she’s going to talk shit.  I mean c’mon!


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 22, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> As someone who's seen infowars and other alt-right nonsense, that video was weaksauce in terms of crazy. A certain pigeon comes to mind....



The thing that worries me is that I keep coming across people saying "Oh, I don't read the mainstream media, it's all so biased", then citing people like you mention, and regarding themselves as particularly shrewd critical thinkers for doing so.  Those guys seem to pretty much set the tone and content of what a lot of younger people online see and hear, and it terrifies me...


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The thing that worries me is that I keep coming across people saying "Oh, I don't read the mainstream media, it's all so biased", then citing people like you mention, and regarding themselves as particularly shrewd critical thinkers for doing so.  Those guys seem to pretty much set the tone and content of what a lot of younger people online see and hear, and it terrifies me...


It's because the same fedora atheists that were railing against religion needed something new to bitch about when anti-religion lost popularity, and the gamergate bandwagon came around conveniently. Gamergate built the popularity of a number of antifeminists on YouTube, people that consider themselves enlightened and classical liberals; despite fitting neither category. They gave people an outlet for their backlash against oncoming social change, and made them feel smart, despite often using quak science and misreading to backup their claims. Some people in the proto-alt-right jumped on the trend, acting "skeptical" while pushing blatant lies and conspiracy theories. The ploy has worked for recruiting thus far, unfortunately.


----------



## Troj (Nov 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> The thing that worries me is that I keep coming across people saying "Oh, I don't read the mainstream media, it's all so biased", then citing people like you mention, and regarding themselves as particularly shrewd critical thinkers for doing so. Those guys seem to pretty much set the tone and content of what a lot of younger people online see and hear, and it terrifies me...



Well, and my reaction is, "Sure, the mainstream media is biased, and your favorite blog or Youtube channel is just run by agenda-free saints who just love the truth for its own sake?" 

It's equal parts sad, terrifying, and funny to hear somebody you know sneer about the "mainstream media" while fawning over a blog written by Eastern Europeans writing collectively under the pseudonym "Tyler Durden," or Youtube channels paid for by the Koch Brothers. 

Yes, mainstream media sources absolutely have biases and agendas, but they are also typically held to particular ethical professional and ethical standards. Not so your favorite blog or Youtuber, who gets to lie with impunity if it pleases them. 

Also, as an aside, nothing screams "I'm a credulous idiot who, per the Dunning Kruger Effect, doesn't know they're a credulous idiot" quite like "I think for myself" and similar phrases.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 22, 2018)

Troj said:


> pseudonym "Tyler Durden,"



Ah Zerohedge....
The worlds angriest former hedge funders


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 22, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> California fire conspiracies a hit on YouTube
> Currently youtube's suggestion algorithm is recommending videos to people, that blame the California wild fires on secret government lasers.


My faith in humanity is beginning to drop again..... (Ehhh don't worry I will forget about it just like everyone else does when this immensely idiotic idea drop for the next sensationalist news that makes headlines.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 22, 2018)

This thread has been a good read tbh. I must see what CNN's view on furries will be, I wonder where they'll hit us this time.



Fallowfox said:


> California fire conspiracies a hit on YouTube
> Currently youtube's suggestion algorithm is recommending videos to people, that blame the California wild fires on secret government lasers.


Youtube's suggestion algorithm is broken in general... Then again maybe me being in the UK might be why I don't get those recommendations, but it would've been funny to watch those videos.
Then again wouldn't be surprising if Youtube was rigging their algorithm.



ZeroVoidTime said:


> My faith in humanity is beginning to drop again..... (Ehhh don't worry I will forget about it just like everyone else does when this immensely idiotic idea drop for the next sensationalist news that makes headlines.)


You still had faith? Nani.
This stuff repeats endlessly with different topics that it gets somewhat predictable. They'll eventually realize how stupid they are being for thinking that is true.


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 24, 2018)

Simo said:


> On a side note: I have noted that very, very few furries seem to live in urban areas. In fact, around here, between Baltimore and DC, with a combined population of well over 1,000,000 I haven't found a single meet, or hardly a single fur that lives within the city limits of either city...and such seems to be the case, in the NE, generally. Furries seem to be highly suburban, and even rural; it's been all but impossible, to find any meets in DC or Baltimore...in fact, I have found no meets, in either place, via Telegram, Twitter, and what not. Always a long ways out. So that, not having a car, and using mass transit, I don't see any furries, as they don't tend to meet anywhere close enough to get to. I'd like to see a documentary look at how furries are distributed, geographically, because I am always amazed, say, at the lack of furs in places like NYC, given its vast population. A bit off topic, but questions I have wondered about.



I've noticed this too. I live fairly close to Boston, which isn't a huge city, but I still thought I'd be able to find a decent amount of meets. I've only found one. 

It's interesting because I've read local furries talking about what a thriving fur scene the city has. My hunch is there are a decent number of furries in Boston, but they tend to hang out amongst themselves. 

It's too bad there aren't more public meets. It'd be nice if cons weren't the only chance we had to meet and hang out with other fluffs. A few days a year isn't much.


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 24, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> NBC did a short little segment on us a while ago with this:



I remember watching that segment a couple summers ago. It kinda stuck around in my brain and eventually I wanted to go to a con. So I went to ANE this past year and have been a true blue furry ever since. ^_^ I'll always have a soft spot for that clip.


----------

